# Worksharp 3000 Customer Service



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

That is great news, for you!!!
It is great to hear and see reviews of good customer service. Many times it seems that CS is an after thought of a company, as they are only concerned with the initial sale.

I just recently got the WS3000 and am veeeery pleased with it. I plan on making the Stumpy Nubs Sharpening Station for mine. I've heard great things about it. I already purchased the plans?, just need to find the time to build it.

Enjoy your WS3000!!!


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah I am gonna make a station today… no plans though just gonna wing it


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lsmart,
Take a look at the Stumpy Station. Even if you don't buy the plans, or even build it the same way, just for ideas and insights. I will be reversing the set up. I plan on placing the shelves on the left and the drawer to the right. This way the angle indicator (on the right side) is still visible!


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

I have checked out his video a few times we'll see how it goes!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Please be sure to share pictures of yours. As I haven't built mine yet, I'm always looking for ideas.

Good luck with your build!!!


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

It's great to know that their CS will work with you on this. I bought one of these a few years ago when due to an internet mix up Sears had them for $17.99….Yes, seventeen dollars lol. At the time I didn't even have a legit use for it but knew that eventually I would and the reputation of the unit was more than favorable. I've since used it a lot and I am thrilled that I have it….and knowing that their CS is good I feel even better about it.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Glad you had good customer service with the company. I also wanted to thank you for the thread. I just bought a WS2000 at Sears for $40 and if I didn't see this thread I would not have know about the free abrasives kit. Mine is now on order.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i got mine a coupl of years ago when HD had a misprinted price of $65. Had some problems getting a good edge, and called up their service center. They were *extremely* helpful in guiding me, and even overnighted a couple of abrasive samples to improve my edge.


----------



## douglbe (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad to see they have great CS. I have had the WS3000 for a few years now and I love it. Chisels, plane irons, knives, and lathe tools I get great results. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yet Another 5 star tool review on an unused tool ! Oh Goody !!
Can't wait until we have a forum to review tools in instead of customer service. 
*


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Dusty, I think I was pretty clear in saying that I was reviewing customer service (see post title)... which is a big deal to me when buying a tool. If you don't want to read my review of their customer service *DON'T CLICK THE LINK*. Your use of bold text makes you look small not big… just sayin'.

That said I spent the day reconditioning some old plane irons for a friend and chisels for myself and have to say that I would give the system at least 4 stars if not 5, I have a nice bald patch on my arm from shaving hairs all day.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I didn't read your title or know it was going to be another NON TOOL REVIEW because I clicked on the photo as I have the same model and was interested to see what someone else thought of it. 
This IS a tool review forum , not a customer service review forum. 
When you rate your "thoughts" the stars go towards the tool , not whatever your title says. 
Do you think that the other 7 actual tool reviews had the same title as your post ? No , the only thing "reviewed stars " count towards is the Worksharp 3000 , not the CS…. So you've actually rated the tool at 5 stars , after "just receiving it" per your post.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't believe that this forum is, in fact, limited to tool reviews. In additional to tool reviews, I have read reviews here on classes, DVD's, books, warranties and, now, on customer service.

I appreciate them all, and I thank everyone who takes their time to write them.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Read Before Posting*

How do you decide where your post belongs?
Project - showcase your completed woodworking project
Blog Entry - write about your woodworking journey in a casual or tutorial format; whether it is a project in progress, inspiration or a challenge
Forum Topic - ask a specific question or post a specific request regarding woodworking techniques or tools
*Review - post your personal review of a woodworking tool, course, book, magazine or DVD*

Choose your post type carefully to help keep LumberJocks.com a unique and well organized resource for everyone.

First specify the product and then provide the review details.
Category 
Brand or add new brand
Product Name / Model

Example: LS1214F 12-Inch Dual Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw
Don't use serial # in the product name.

These rules are set forth by the Owners of the site and no where under" Reviews" , is Customer Service a Category. There is a Forum where you can express your glee about Tool Gloats and Customer service , etc., etc. , etc.. ...just sayin' : )


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Dusty now agrees that this is not limited to just tool reviews.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dusty,
I hear ya.

Perhaps there needs to be a CS Review category, as CS IS a very important component of a major (or minor) tool/machine purchase. I mean, look at how many times people are warned about Laguna CS!!!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Yes , Mark D*, I know what the review section is for. Just trying to educate others and praying that Ownership will actually create a new forum just for Customer Service issues , whether good or bad : )

*Yes ,Randy* , I couldn't agree with you more. : ) 
It would help people immediately see if others were / are having CS complaints resolved , or are just being ignored such as with the Laguna Chronicles. It would also be a point of reference for people to use when talking to the CS people about their disputes , especially when CS says that "they've never heard of that problem before".


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Wow. Again thanks for the customer service review. Can't see getting mad about it. If a tool company had bad/great customer service, I would want to know that just as much as how well a tool worked. I don't think CS needs its own category, I would prefer to see it listed with the tool in question. We are smart people and clicking on a tool review that may only talk about a company's customer service for that tool really is not going to kill the integrity of the review, it enhances it. And if you don't like it just hit the back button and all you have wasted is a few seconds. Takes longer to complain about it.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

pwgphoto,
Dusty56's reasoning is that the tool & CS should be reviewed as seperate entities. Someone may not care about CS and ONLY wants to know how good the tool/machine performs. Combining the two together may over or under inflate the tool's performance review. I happen to agree, that the two are seperate. I personally think the WHOLE review "template" should be revamped, but that is a whole other topic for a whole other forum…...


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

I get where you are coming from DIY, but I consider CS just as important as tool performance in a tool review. Take Delta tools for example. You could have a great review of a tablesaw or band saw by them that does not mention CS. You go out and buy it and then you have a problem and need help or a part. I know from experience that getting Delta parts can be near impossible for some things. This is something I would hope was mentioned in one of the reviews, even if that review only concentrated on CS. But like anything this is my opinion and we all have them. I just don't think that Dusty should have went so hard on the OP. I don't think it was that big a deal and I actually liked the review, again, my opinion. You all have a great day.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I think CS is an important point to mention while reviewing a tool…....but CS shouldn't be the SOLE basis for a tool review. By all means, mention the outstanding CS you received from said company. There is definitely value in that. But I think the reviews section is better served when people actually use a tool before they review it.

"I just bought a new widget. I haven't opened the box yet, but the box sure is nice. Its definitely a 5-star box". 
I'm just being silly while making a point.
Packaging is important, especially on tools that are typically mail ordered, but I'd probably save my thoughts on the packaging for the actual tool review.

Just my .02


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Perhaps the thought process is too much to absorb at this late hour.
This forum is for rating specific items , customer service NOT being one of them. When you review customer service in THIS forum , your star rating affects the actual tool rating , whether good or bad. 
Say you had a POS tool with all kinds of issues , and the only good part was that Customer Service refunded your money. You then praise CS with 5 stars here , which end up applying to the overall tool rating instead. Someone else sees the five star rating and buys the POS tool because of the ratings. Thus scorning all of the "reviewers" for ever more. Same goes for people that "just bought it" and giving the tool a high score before even using it.
We recently had a reviewer that put a tool into the crapper because it had some paint chipping. Never even used the tool for its intended purpose , but totally failed it due to the paint. Hello ?
This is why I am looking for management to create a new forum for Customer Service only : )
Peace to everyone , and good night : )


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow that got out of hand pretty quick.

I have tried veritas lapping grits, diamond lapping film and water stones and now my Worksharp, based on my experience with them all I would have to give the Worksharp the above 5 stars for ease of use, setup, end results *and* customer service. I think I can get a better edge with stones or film and will probably do a final hone on them, but for reconditioning or initial sharpening of plane irons and chisels (all I have done so far) the Worksharp is a *serious* time and energy saver, especially with wider blades. Hope you are all well.
Bless
Luke


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

There can be many elements to a tool review. Some include comments on the packaging and the condition in which the tool arrived. Some describe the process of maneuvering the tool to its final location. Some comment on the clarity of the assembly instructions, on how cool the thing looks sitting in the shop, the noise level produced by the machine, the cost, the durability of the machine and, yes, the customer service of the manufacturer or distributor/retailer. Most reviews don't include all the above elements - there are probably some that do.

Different elements carry varying levels of importance among woodworkers. Including comments on the ease of assembly but not on customer service is not a mortal sin, in my opinion. To one woodworker, ease of assembly might be about the only thing that's truly important. To another, ease of assembly doesn't matter and only customer service does.

I would agree that the quality of customer service provided by an independent retailer (e.g. Lowe's, Woodcraft) should not influence a tool's overall rating. The quality of customer service provided by the manufacturer (e.g. Worksharp) or direct distributor/retailer (e.g. Harbor Freight) of a tool, however, has a legitimate place in influencing a tools' rating. And it's up to the reviewer, depending on the importance that reviewer places on customer service, to decide how much influence that element has.

I consider the overall quality of a tool to include the quality of customer service provided by that tool's manufacturer.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hello Mark *, I am certainly not saying that customer service shouldn't be a part of the overall picture , but shouldn't be the only reason for posting a review. 
In this case , there wasn't anything wrong with the machine itself that they had to "fix" or actually help the Op with. 
He just asked them to honor their free sandpaper offer in his country , which they did. HOORAY !
Had the Op NOT received his free sand paper , would he have then given CS 1 star or less here in this forum ? 
Can you hear me now ? LOL 
Enjoy your weekend : )


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

That's your opinion, Dusty. As I said, though, the way this website has approached it, it's left up to each reviewer to decide which elements/aspects of a tool to include in a review and how much weight to place on each.

If a guy has nothing but positive experiences with a certain tool except for the fact that the noise it makes reminds him of his ex-wife, and he gives the tool 4 stars instead of 5 for that reason, it should not be up to us to tell him his rating is wrong.

Similarly, if a guy comments on some aspects of a tool but does not include other aspects that someone else might believe are important, the review still has value, at least to me.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the customer service review. I have a WS3000, and like it a lot. It's nice to know which outfits have good customer service. I want to avoid those that don't value their relationships with customers.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

I appreciate this review too.

You sure are important Dusty.
I bow to your superior intelligence…. . . .


----------



## mhensel (Jan 19, 2011)

Can we not find anything else to whine about other than the way a review is presented. Man " Grow a Pair" the guy was merely commenting on the customer service aspect of the Co. Custome service is very important to any tool purchase.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I never knew about the free abrasive kit when you register. I've had mine for over a year but I just registered and now I'm getting the abrasive kit! Thanks!!


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

wow… if only I could make something nice enough to get thirty comments


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Lsmart,
Your projects DO deserve more comments.
I think people are in awe and you left them typeless!!!

BTW: CS is a reviewable aspect of tool purchases.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll take a "review" on customer service over a person complaing about what he/she thinks should be posted on a forum.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

^"*complaing* "^ another intelligent being misses the whole point of the rating system …..'nuf said.

Let me try to dumb it down one more time for you .
When you choose to do a review here , you have to select which tool you're doing it on , not what you create for a title for it.
The 5 stars went towards the machine , NOT the customer service aspect because we don't have a category for that in this forum at this time. 
If the CS didn't give him his free sandpaper and he rated them at 1 star , then the machine rating would have gone down for no reason , just like it went up for no reason due to this "review". 
I'm typing this v e r y s l o w l y , with just one finger , in the hopes that you and others can now comprehend .

Here's a question for you. 
What did you learn about this tool from this "review" ?

I originally clicked on the tool pictured in the *Review Forum* to see if there was something new and improved or something wrong with it that I should know about because I own one as well. 
I didn't read the title of the posting because my interest was in the tool itself and , silly me , I thought *IT* was being reviewed. 
The OP didn't even have a problem with the tool that customer service could help him with …he just wanted the FREE sandpaper , which I can appreciate , and don't fault him for. 
Perhaps he will do a review on the free sandpaper after he uses it and tell us all about its pros and / or cons , if any. 
Time will tell ….He may say , No wonder they gave this $#!& away !! : )
Have a great day !


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I think the Review section of this site isn't limited to just tools. But, be that as it may, customer service is an important aspect, or element, of a tool review, in my opinion. That's the customer service provided by the manufacturer, itself, and not that of an independent retailer (like Lowe's, for example). And it's up to the reviewer to decide which aspects to review and how much weight to place on each.

If a person chooses to weight customer service more heavily than (or even to the exclusion of) all other aspects, that's the reviewer's call.

I appreciate reviews like this one.


----------



## pwgphoto (May 1, 2012)

Well this review told me that if I buy this tool or have a problem with the WS2000 I own, I will most likely have the problem solved by this company's wonderful customer service. I also learned that Dusty56 doesn't read post titles, just looks at the pretty pictures, then clicks and that he is "typing this v e r y s l o w l y , with just one finger , in the hopes that you and others can now comprehend" his point of view. Which must be the correct one since he has it. I am glad he dumbed it down for us.

I was trying not to continue this, but Dusty you are just super condescending. There are thousands of members here and many do not share your opinions on tool reviews, just as I am sure there are many that don't share mine. If you click on a link/review that you don't like, ignore it and move on. What does it take, 10 seconds? I am sure you can use your superior intellect, when you run across one of these reviews, to decipher that the star system may be skewed, by your rational, against just being tool related and god forbid talk about CS. And yes a reviewer should take off stars if a tool arrives and the paint is not what it should be, even if they don't try the tool and it might work properly. It is all part of the tool buying process and a customers satisfaction. They are paying for it.

So continue the rants and I am sure my little post will not help, but I had to get this off my chest.


----------



## Lsmart (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks All for your support, no need to defend yourself here, lots of other fine people are happy to do it for you. Finding it funny that my project today is #1 with 3 comments but this 4 day old review now has 36 comments and counting. Funny old world.

Dusty as stated before I would give the tool 5 stars… hope you are satisfied as from your comments and signature it appears you don't find much satisfaction. Relax and move on… it isn't worth getting that worked up about.

Peace.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

They are great. The spindle on my Work Sharp stopped turning. I e-mailed support and they gave me a few things to try. Their steps usually work but in my case they didn't. With no questions asked they sent me a new unit. Completely new, in the box, with wheels and abrasives and all. They didn't even ask me for a credit card deposit. And they paid to ship the old unit back to them. Easy as pie.

I got their knife and tool sharpener because of it.

Note: The same problem cropped up with the new one but their steps worked to fix it this time. I believe it's related to cold winter temperatures.


----------



## Gary777 (Apr 15, 2011)

I purchased this tool about 8 months ago after seeing it on StumpyNumbs, it has changed the way I work but there is one downside, I have a few more cuts on my hands now since my tools are so sharp!

I built the base per StumpyNubs, it is awesome and very handy, I have sharpened everything on this sucker including hand plane irons, shoulder plane irons, small Vee Gouge for the lathe and a knife.

I used to use the scary sharp system which is great but this is sooooo much faster, I'll probably never use those glass plates again.

I highly recommend this product!


----------



## DouginVa (Mar 5, 2012)

I also had a very good experience WS customer service. I've had my WS3000 for a couple years now. It's stored in my outdoor shop, no climate control, so it's exposed to seasonal temp changes and humidity, etc. Late this fall I had some down time so I decided to take advantage of it and give all my tools a sharpening. I hadn't used it in a few months and when I started sharpening I started hearing a knocking sound and noticed the wheel/disc was slowing dramatically.

Fearing the motor was going bad I called WS customer service and described the problem to them. They told me not to fear, this was a common problem. The tool is belt driven and over time the motor needs to be shifted to put tension back on the belt. They immediately sent me an e-mail with instructions (pics included) on how to make the very simple repair myself.

Problme solved in just a matter of a couple minutes. I was back to sharpening in no time and got all worked up over nothing. Whewwww…...


----------

